# question when harvesting by trichs



## manyBudZ4$ (Feb 20, 2012)

Im coming up on the end of week 7 orange bud. Im looking at the trichs through a 60x -100x zoom. To me it appears as though i see clear, cloudy and amber. Is this  normal? or am I possibly seeing it wrong cause i find that its the really small ones that look amber.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 20, 2012)

Make sure you are looking at them out of the grow room. Take a leaf out and put it on a flat surface and look at it. I am not familiar with orange bud. 

It is normal to see all three at one time, yes. 
Enjoy!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 20, 2012)

you will see all three colors as the buds mature when you get to the 40+% amber it is time to harvest IMO


----------



## ston-loc (Feb 20, 2012)

Also make sure the batteries in your loop are good. Made that mistake last year. Looked like tons of amber, but my batteries were about dead and the light made it look amber. Once I put new batteries I still had alot more time to go.


----------



## Roddy (Feb 21, 2012)

Orange Bud should take a few more weeks, imhe


----------



## manyBudZ4$ (Feb 21, 2012)

thanks also when looking at it what color background surface is best? white or black??


----------



## Seven_Point_Star (Feb 22, 2012)

I personally prefer just using a white sheet of paper and laying a small sugar leaf on top but its up to you how you want to do it. And i agree your orange bud probably needs another weed or two. but try harvesting a little bud at different points of trichome maturity and see how you like it, everyone's taste is different. I harvest closer to 33% or 1/3 amber and sum prefer as high as 50%.


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 22, 2012)

yes i like to take sample nuggs also, you have to plan ahead though, each sample nugget will take about 3 days to dry, so take a nugg now, another in 3-4 days and then again 3-4 days after that, JMO.


----------



## manyBudZ4$ (Feb 23, 2012)

ya lol ive been sampling


----------



## Maximlis (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for the information. Nice description.


----------



## MG Canna (Mar 6, 2012)

Most plants will change colors as the plant finishes.  When you grow the same strains for a while, it becomes more obvious.

Example--  My TW bottom leaves in week eight will turn purple and this continues up the plant for the next two weeks at which point all the leaves are purple and, the tips of the buds along with scattered calyxes all over the buds, turn purple.  The buds at week ten also have a more amber look in general, which is usually 40% - 50%.  

I think if your looking for amber crystals through a microscope, there is no way it's done.  You shouldn't have to look for them through a microscope....
just my opinion.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 6, 2012)

> I think if your looking for amber crystals through a microscope, there is no way it's done. You shouldn't have to look for them through a microscope...



The best way to know when to harvest is by looking at the trics. There are just to many variables that could change the color of the leaves and pistals. From cold temps to deficiencies to just rubbing against pistals  with your clothes by accident.


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

looking for amber trichs through a microscope/loupe is exactly how its done.

pistols change colours at different times on different strains, if i went by pistols i could have been 3 weeks to early in the past.


----------



## MG Canna (Mar 6, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> The best way to know when to harvest is by looking at the trics. There are just to many variables that could change the color of the leaves and pistals. From cold temps to deficiencies to just rubbing against pistals  with your clothes by accident.



That's not what I'm saying.  If 40% of the tric's are amber, you don't need a microscope to see that and if you grow your plants for a few generations, you know what to look for when the plant is ripe.  It's common sense thing.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 6, 2012)

MG Canna said:
			
		

> That's not what I'm saying.  If 40% of the tric's are amber, you don't need a microscope to see that and if you grow your plants for a few generations, you know what to look for when the plant is ripe.  It's common sense thing.



 I will continue by checking the trics with a scope. As I previously mentioned there are just to many variables to go by the naked eye.  

 Common sense says that if I plant/flip on a certain date they should be done on a certain date every time,even with the same stain/clone. I have found this not to be true, because of some of the variables previously mentioned. For a small investment($12) I can be sure every time when to harvest. Now if some growers want to take the chance that is fine with me, I would just rather be 100% sure when I harvest


----------



## MG Canna (Mar 6, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I will continue by checking the trics with a scope. As I previously mentioned there are just to many variables to go by the naked eye.
> 
> Common sense says that if I plant/flip on a certain date they should be done on a certain date every time,even with the same stain/clone. I have found this not to be true, because of some of the variables previously mentioned. For a small investment($12) I can be sure every time when to harvest. Now if some growers want to take the chance that is fine with me, I would just rather be 100% sure when I harvest



I agree to disagree.  I have no issues and never had with my buds being the highest quality.  If someone thinks they need a microscope to give them the best buds, so be it for them.  But don't think because you need to use something, everyone else does too. 

I feel like it's so hard for anyone to accept some one's different techniques.  What is up with this wide spread problem???


----------



## pcduck (Mar 6, 2012)

I have no problem learning and using anyone else's techniques, when they are viable. But when it is pure speculation I sort of balk at them


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 6, 2012)

If a strain is new to me then I scope, If I've run it before, typically I can tell when it to harvest. Please note: I said I do initially use a scope...:rofl:


----------



## MG Canna (Mar 6, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I have no problem learning and using anyone else's techniques, when they are viable. But when it is pure speculation I sort of balk at them



I hate baseball.....dumbest game ever.

But a person who cant pick his buds without a scope.....LMFAO!!

One would have to understand the technique before being able to use it.  That always helps.


----------



## MG Canna (Mar 6, 2012)

Apparently, Geeneyes gets it......


----------



## Roddy (Mar 6, 2012)

MG Canna said:
			
		

> I agree to disagree.  I have no issues and never had with my buds being the highest quality.  If someone thinks they need a microscope to give them the best buds, so be it for them.  But don't think because you need to use something, everyone else does too.
> 
> *I feel like it's so hard for anyone to accept some one's different techniques.  What is up with this wide spread problem???*




*The best way to know when to harvest is by looking at the trics.* 

Sorry, but I don't see anyone dismissing a different technique, just suggesting the best. If looking by eye works for you, good deal, most of us (even those with years and years of experience...right THG??) use a scope to be certain.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 6, 2012)

MG Canna said:
			
		

> I hate baseball.....dumbest game ever.
> 
> But a person who cant pick his buds without a scope.....LMFAO!!
> 
> One would have to understand the technique before being able to use it.  That always helps.




Beginning to think this might have been the reason you were red??


----------



## pcduck (Mar 6, 2012)

MG Canna said:
			
		

> But a person who cant pick his buds without a scope.....LMFAO!!
> 
> One would have to understand the technique before being able to use it. That always helps.



I always laugh at people too that think they know what they are doing. :rofl::rofl:

Just to bad that some people do not understand the proper way 

In my experience(+30 years of growing) that once people understand the proper way their buds get much better.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 6, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Beginning to think this might have been the reason you were red??



:yeahthat:


----------



## MG Canna (Mar 6, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> *The best way to know when to harvest is by looking at the trics.*
> 
> Sorry, but I don't see anyone dismissing a different technique, just suggesting the best. If looking by eye works for you, good deal, most of us (even those with years and years of experience...right THG??) use a scope to be certain.



I would know, as far as my 20+ years of growing goes, that with experience comes knowledge and if one uses all that knowledge correctly, most instruments become obsolete.

Im a chef so I can eye out a tsp like most people can spit on their hands.  I have DJ'd and made techno for well over 15 years.  I can see further than most people, which is well documented by my Doctors. My senses are much more acute than most peoples.  But I cannot remember names for the life of me!!  Everyone of comes into this with a very different skill set.  Mine allows me not to use a microscope!


----------



## MG Canna (Mar 6, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I always laugh at people too that think they know what they are doing. :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Just to bad that some people do not understand the proper way
> 
> In my experience(+30 years of growing) that once people understand the proper way their buds get much better.



WOW!!1  30 years.  I knew almost everything there was to know about weed in one year.

The rest is personal opinion and we will never agree.

Why do always talk so generally and negatively?  You are always saying things like, " some people do this and its wrong".   People are always doing things wrong, in your eyes.  What is that about?  Just wondering where all the negativity comes from.......


----------



## MG Canna (Mar 6, 2012)

Im starting to think you are the computer or something.  You are on here every time I am......it's crazy scary!!!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 6, 2012)

> I knew almost everything there was to know about weed in one year.



:rofl:

But you did not know the difference between a pollen chucker and a breeder:confused2: 

I never said your way was wrong. Take the time and reread the posts. If you think you have the knowledge and experience to eyeball your plants when they are done that is great, but I will still continue to use a scope, just to be sure they are done. Just for the reasons I have previously mentioned.

Ever hear the phrase: some people have 20 years of experience and some have 1 year of experience 20 times?


----------



## pcduck (Mar 6, 2012)

MG Canna said:
			
		

> Im starting to think you are the computer or something.  You are on here every time I am......it's crazy scary!!!



All I can say is that when ever you retire you can do what ever you want to do when ever you want. And if you are scared I do not know what to say:rofl:


----------



## MG Canna (Mar 6, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> But you did not know the difference between a pollen chucker and a breeder:confused2:
> 
> ...



I never accused you of saying my way was wrong.  It is you who needs to read my posts again.

I never heard that phrase but from looking at the grow logs on here and comparing them to my grows, I would say I have this mastered.


----------



## MG Canna (Mar 6, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> All I can say is that when ever you retire you can do what ever you want to do when ever you want. And if you are scared I do not know what to say:rofl:



HUH?


----------



## MG Canna (Mar 6, 2012)

Duck--Again I ask......why are you so negative about everything that isn't yours or what you do?


----------



## pcduck (Mar 6, 2012)

mg canna said:
			
		

> You are always saying things like, some people do this and its wrong". People are always doing things wrong, in your eyes.





			
				mg canna said:
			
		

> I never accused you of saying my way was wrong.





> I never heard that phrase but from looking at the grow logs on here and comparing them to my grows, I would say I have this mastered.



But there again you ask questions that any knowledgeable person would know



			
				mg canna said:
			
		

> Whats the best way to produce hash?


----------



## pcduck (Mar 6, 2012)

MG Canna said:
			
		

> Duck--Again I ask......why are you so negative about everything that isn't yours or what you do?



:rofl:

I am sorry you feel that why, maybe if you would read up more you would see that I give plenty of kudos to growers that _know_ what they are doing or growers that are willing to_ learn_.

It appears to me that you have a problem associating with other people.


----------



## Hick (Mar 7, 2012)

> If someone thinks they need a microscope to give them the best buds, so be it for them. But don't think because you need to use something, everyone else does too. ......But a person who cant pick his buds without a scope.....LMFAO!!......* I can see further than most people, which is well documented by my Doctors. My senses are much more acute than most peoples.* But I cannot remember names for the life of me!! Everyone of comes into this with a very different skill set. Mine allows me not to use a microscope!


theres that "backtracking" again... first, EVERYONE should be capable of seeing amber trichomes with the naked eye,.. then it's "you" can, 'cause you're special...   (since a mature bulbous trichome head is only somewhere between 60-100 microns)



> WOW!!1 30 years. I knew almost everything there was to know about weed in one year.
> 
> The rest is personal opinion and we will never agree.


   now it's my turn to "LMFAO!!".. you truely are special..
There is sooo much tht you don't know... and you make obvious with a statement like that.  Several of us have been growing for 30+ years, and are still learning. But obviously we're all just too dumb .. I almost feel like just going and throwing my stuff all out and quitting, now. Shoot, I'm beginning to wonder how I even ever found my way around a bag of dirt... 

Checking the trichomes for changes is the only way to be certain of ripeness of your product. Anyone that "knows everything that there is to know".. should certainly know that. 
  I think You're going to find many of our.."personal opinions" are backed up with "scientific facts".  And you will probably find opposition to 'your personal opinions', when they fail to have anything to support them.
hxxp://medicalmarijuana.com/experts/expert/title.cfm?artID=140
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1938
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17609

  It isn't appropriate, nor conducive to growers who are coming here to learn, for us not to challenge and disprove, false or incorrect information, and would in fact, be irresponsible of us.



> looking at the grow logs on here and comparing them to my grows, I would say I have this mastered.


 you talk the talk.....
we have several exceeding a gram per watt here. Are you???.. I don't see any of your pictures here, blowing everyone elses grows out the window.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 7, 2012)

When you sell to a dispensary do they not use microscopes to inspect the trichs?

Mg Canna. I honestly do not think that you will get on very well on this forum. You seem to think that you are a all knowing growing god. 

You say you learnt everything about growing in 1 year ay. I highly doubt that. I have been growing just 3 years and there is so much to learn. If you think you have mastered your craft in comparison to GJ on this forum prove it. Post up some pics, Start a GJ. Stop throwing your experience around without any proof.

You say you can eye a trich with your naked eye and its proven by doctors that you have super human eye sight. Haha, sorry but what a load of rubbish. 

I have read through all your posts, and followed you on this site and resisted commenting till now. Sorry but you really are just trying to annoy people.  

Sorry hick. Feel free to remove if i broke any rules but i think i just walked the line not crossed it.

Pcduck has been a member a long time and given allot of advise and showed off his skills. We dont doubt that at all. If you want members respect then you should try doing the same. Me and PCduck have one thing in common, we dont like it when people state opinions with nothing to back it up. As hick said unless you do then not many people going to bother. 

Hope you come to your senses and realise that you could become a helpful member if you stop bashing people on this forum. 



> from looking at the grow logs on here and comparing them to my grows, I would say I have this mastered.





> I knew almost everything there was to know about weed in one year.





> I have no issues and never had with my buds being the highest quality.





> I would know, as far as my 20+ years of growing goes, that with experience comes knowledge and if one uses all that knowledge correctly, most instruments become obsolete.



What does being a Techno Dj give you good eye sight. I spend allot of time on Dj stands as most my friends are Tech DJs, If anything it ruins your eyesight.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 7, 2012)

To the op. 

Unless you have super human eyesight then it is best to use a magnify glass or scope with a good white light on a white or black background to make sure color is not reflected by the light. 

Hope it works out well.


----------



## Hick (Mar 7, 2012)

....in CO jeri'.. you can not sell to dispensaries. They are required to grow (I believe 70%) of their own product. The other 30% can be purchased from "another licensed" dispensary. 
So, in essence, they are stuck with whatever they produce unless they can persuade a competitor


----------



## Jericho (Mar 7, 2012)

Hick said:
			
		

> ....in CO jeri'.. you can not sell to dispensaries. They are required to grow (I believe 70%) of their own product. The other 30% can be purchased from "another licensed" dispensary.
> So, in essence, they are stuck with whatever they produce unless they can persuade a competitor



Yeh but in general. 
I mean i dont live in the states so this is not personal experience, but I educate my self allot because our island is trying to legalise it self. From what i have read and seen all dispensaries when purchasing check it over with a scope to make sure it is viable for sale, i have even seen them turn it down because its been cut prematurely. All determined from the trichs under a scope. What I'm trying to get across is that if a dispensary uses this method and most experienced growers on this forum do how is it a joke for Mg to say that you do not need it to accurately determine ripeness


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 7, 2012)

MG Canna said:
			
		

> WOW!!1 30 years. I knew almost everything there was to know about weed in one year.
> 
> quote]
> 
> Well that explains it all then.


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 7, 2012)

Hick said:
			
		

> ....in CO jeri'.. you can not sell to dispensaries. They are required to grow (I believe 70%) of their own product. The other 30% can be purchased from "another licensed" dispensary.
> So, in essence, they are stuck with whatever they produce unless they can persuade a competitor




70%---really---has that pushed people into the super warehouse grows---


----------



## Hick (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm sure it has OS. I know several dispensaries that have 'branch' outlets, stores. So "somebody" is growing big. 
  I pretty much stepped away from the commercial/dispensary scene, when they started regulating the common sense out of it all. 
I manage to stumble along in my senile stupor, producing just enough 'acceptable'  product, to get myself and a couple of good friends that I care for by...


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 7, 2012)

:aok: looks like CA may be following the CO model here---i am quite sure that you and your couple of friends are well taken care of whilst you stumble in your senile stupor---:stoned: :rofl:


----------



## Roddy (Mar 7, 2012)

Hick said:
			
		

> I manage to stumble along in my senile stupor, producing just enough 'acceptable'  product, to get myself and a couple of good friends that I care for by...



:rofl:


----------



## Hick (Mar 7, 2012)

yea, it's all fun 'n games..'til somebody loses an "i"... (H ck)


----------



## MG Canna (Mar 7, 2012)

Jericho said:
			
		

> When you sell to a dispensary do they not use microscopes to inspect the trichs?
> 
> Mg Canna. I honestly do not think that you will get on very well on this forum. You seem to think that you are a all knowing growing god.
> 
> ...




Whatever.  You cant say anything to me that will change the experiences I have had.  Those experiences are reality, and not your words.  This is your interpretation of what I said, which is not what I said.  And you are far from the truth.  It sounds to me like you and your close buddies on here are afraid of anything outside your comfort zone.  

What you call  my opinion is a fact of reality for me so stop trying to tell me what my reality is.  It is so annoying.  If you don't like what I say, then GET OVER IT!!!

Once again......it is so sad how people will rip on something they cant do. 

As far as the DJ comment---Read the rest of the post.  It's not my fault you cant understand what I am saying.
 It makes me feel really good that you are all so pissed off about the fact that I do not need to scope my buds before harvest!!!

Whether you try to attack me in your passive aggressive manner, like some person on the site, or you you blatantly attack me like yourself, or if you just say that my method is **.........it does not matter to me.

As far as grow logs, they are coming, as I said a few days ago.  But you read all my posts and should know that, no?


----------



## pcduck (Mar 7, 2012)

mg canna said:
			
		

> As far as grow logs, they are coming, as I said a few days ago. But you read all my posts and should know that, no?





http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=60430

mg canna'a grow journal


----------



## Jericho (Mar 7, 2012)

MG Canna said:
			
		

> Whatever.  You cant say anything to me that will change the experiences I have had.  Those experiences are reality, and not your words.  This is your interpretation of what I said, which is not what I said.  And you are far from the truth.  It sounds to me like you and your close buddies on here are afraid of anything outside your comfort zone.
> 
> What you call  my opinion is a fact of reality for me so stop trying to tell me what my reality is.  It is so annoying.  If you don't like what I say, then GET OVER IT!!!
> 
> ...



IYO you do not need a scope. We would all disagree as we have mentioned. 

Logs with out pics are not really logs, Its your word that we already have a hard time believing. 

So your a chef and that gives you pin point eye sight. once again rubbish.

This is my opinion and i dont care if you like it or not. Public forum means public opinions. Enjoy your time here


----------



## MG Canna (Mar 7, 2012)

Hick said:
			
		

> yea, it's all fun 'n games..'til somebody loses an "i"... (H ck)



It isn't going to be my eye.

Why do I get the feeling we are neighbors?

You are welcome to come and see my grow anytime, Hick.  That is of course, if you live here in CO.

For the record.......I don't think I am a grow God.   Growing weed comes naturally to me. I wouldn't say Im great at picking stocks or economics, because I'm not.  But yes.....I grow some of the best pot in CO.  Why is that so hard to accept?  I would say that 10% of all the buds I smoke here are as good as mine.

Hick----you know how poor the quality is here in CO.  Most people chop their buds early.  Mites are out of control in the summer months and by July, there is a shortage of meds.  There is a PM issue every Feb - March here.  Most grow rooms I see are filthy.

I'm not a grow room consultant because I'm an idiot.  I am because I know what I am doing and people want me to help out.  I dont look for these jobs, they come to me through word of mouth.  And, I know that is the truth because I live it every day.

Will I ever find a site where people are not so caught up in their own egos????


----------



## Hick (Mar 7, 2012)

> As far as the DJ comment---Read the rest of the post. It's not my fault you cant understand what I am saying.
> It makes me feel really good that you are all so pissed off about the fact that I do not need to scope my buds before harvest!!!
> 
> Whether you try to attack me in your passive aggressive manner, like some person on the site, or you you blatantly attack me like yourself, or if you just say that my method is **.........it does not matter to me.



Oh but it IS your fault... when you recant your very own words.  and, maybe it doesn't "matter to you".. but it does matter to those reading misinformation and accepting it as fact. 
No one is 'blatantly attacking" you, only your misinformation and anecdotal experiences... that 'you' are trying to push off as factual information.
   If... you do possess super human eyesight, and don't require a scope to see the percentage of trich' colors, "GOOD FOR YOU".. :aok: the rest of us common folks DO need a scope to see 'em.:stoned:


> Will I ever find a site where people are not so caught up in their own egos????


I'm not so sure it's everyone elses egos that are out of line.  
And I don't doubt your skills, but I do question some of your theories. 


> Hick----you know how poor the quality is here in CO. Most people chop their buds early. Mites are out of control in the summer months and by July, there is a shortage of meds. There is a PM issue every Feb - March here. Most grow rooms I see are filthy.



Actually, I don't. I don't visit dispensaries, and seldom get the opportunity to sample the products. That is how far removed from that scene I am.  But... from the folks that do frequent them, I get raving reviews of my product.  I know there are folks out there producing great stuff, but there are those as well, that are just doing enough to get by.. IMO
    I've purchased clones with both mites nd powdery mildew... it really pissed me off.



> I'm not a grow room consultant because I'm an idiot. I am because I know what I am doing and people want me to help out. I dont look for these jobs, they come to me through word of mouth. And, I know that is the truth because I live it every day.


  I've setup about a dozen grows for folks. But I don't get paid, so I guesse I don't merit the "grow rooom consultant" title. All I know is, they aren't getting their meds from me anymore. I would assume it's working for them...



> Why do I get the feeling we are neighbors?


has the snow started up there yet?.. still sunny 'n warm on the south side..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 7, 2012)

MG Canna said:
			
		

> ....Will I ever find a site where people are not so caught up in their own egos????



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:  My gawd this is the pot calling the kettle black.....


----------



## MG Canna (Mar 7, 2012)

Jericho said:
			
		

> IYO you do not need a scope. We would all disagree as we have mentioned.
> 
> Logs with out pics are not really logs, Its your word that we already have a hard time believing.
> 
> ...



It is rubbish to you, but reality for me.  Just like everything you say is rubbish to me.

I don't need to defend myself to you, as you try so hard to get me to.  I dont need to prove anything to you, either.  That is not why I am here.  Looks like you can ***** about everything I say or get used to me.....:hubba:


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 7, 2012)

Hick said:
			
		

> yea, it's all fun 'n games..'til somebody loses an "i"... (H ck)





i can't see i can't see---but i can smell some crap---


----------



## MG Canna (Mar 7, 2012)

Hick said:
			
		

> Oh but it IS your fault... when you recant your very own words.  and, maybe it doesn't "matter to you".. but it does matter to those reading misinformation and accepting it as fact.
> No one is 'blatantly attacking" you, only your misinformation and anecdotal experiences... that 'you' are trying to push off as factual information.
> If... you do possess super human eyesight, and don't require a scope to see the percentage of trich' colors, "GOOD FOR YOU".. :aok: the rest of us common folks DO need a scope to see 'em.:stoned:



I will back up up my words any day bro.  Stop on by and I will prove it to you.  I am not recanting anything.  That is all I have to say.

The fact is that I dont need or use a scope.  The other fact here is...it has driven you all crazy.

Remember what you said Hick---'it's just a text on a screen'!!!


----------



## pcduck (Mar 7, 2012)

mg canna said:
			
		

> The other fact here is...it has driven you all crazy.



No what it has done is given us all a good laugh:rofl::rofl:

You are not the first nor will you be the last:rofl:


----------



## Jericho (Mar 7, 2012)

Like i said enjoy your stay, I'm sure it will be short lived with the way you are acting. You comment on our egos?:ignore:


----------



## Hick (Mar 7, 2012)

MG Canna said:
			
		

> I don't need to defend myself to you, as you try so hard to get me to.  I dont need to prove anything to you, either. .....:hubba:


but you WILL be required to "prove" or at LEAST bring some sort of valid and believable evidence to support your claims. That, or your claims will be dismissed as "rubbish"..
Simply dropping in one day, and "saying" "I know all there is to know about growing pot" .."I grow the best pot in colorado".. "I am a breeder"..just won't cut the mustard among your peers here. 
  While I've never been a chef or a techno dj, but  have been a farmer, a truck driver, a ranch hand and an inmate..  None of which qualify me as superior grower.... or allows me to superceed botanical science.:hubba:


----------



## MG Canna (Mar 7, 2012)

Hick said:
			
		

> but you WILL be required to "prove" or at LEAST bring some sort of valid and believable evidence to support your claims. That, or your claims will be dismissed as "rubbish"..
> Simply dropping in one day, and "saying" "I know all there is to know about growing pot" .."I grow the best pot in colorado".. "I am a breeder"..just won't cut the mustard among your peers here.
> While I've never been a chef or a techno dj, but  have been a farmer, a truck driver, a ranch hand and an inmate..  None of which qualify me as superior grower.... or allows me to superceed botanical science.:hubba:



I have had a vegi garden since age 8 so I get it....

ASA the pictures--I understand and you of all people should know I am working really hard to do that. 

By the way...I honestly thought right after posting at the beginning of my 'breeding' thread', I would have pictures up but it's a pain in the booty to resize 300 pictures!!!

 I am not posting pic's up here to prove myself to anyone.  I have been taking pictures since the 70's....it's another hobby of mine.  Lately, I think I have taken so really nice pictures of the buds I have been growing and I want to post those to share, that's it.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 7, 2012)

MG Canna said:
			
		

> I am not posting pic's up here to prove myself to anyone.  I have been taking pictures since the 70's....it's another hobby of mine.  Lately, I think I have taken so really nice pictures of the buds I have been growing and I want to post those to share, that's it.




If you use photoscape you can batch edit all photos to resize. Its freeware and fast to download and instal.


----------



## Hick (Mar 7, 2012)

purdy pitchers pacify our simple minds... 
I think the gthumbs picture viewer has a "batch" resizeing option.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 7, 2012)

*Paint* which is on most computers works great but you need to resize them one at a time




> I know all there is to know about growing pot" .."I grow the best pot in colorado".. "I am a breeder"..



:rofl::rofl:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 7, 2012)

You know, when I first came to this forum, I thought I was the cock o' the walk (And I had been growing off and on for ~10 years before first registering here), and this place did seem a bit cliqueish. Since I've gotten to know ppl here and diagnosed and fixed my Anal-Cranium Inversion Disorder, I've actually LEARNED more. The older you get the more you should stop and listen and take in. If you've grown for 20+years, you should of come to that conclusion. The things I've learned: Rhizospheric colonies and innoculants, molasses benefits, feeding w/no 2 week starvation diet at end of bloom cycle, and TO UTILIZE SCOPES TO DETERMINE TRICHOME MATURITY. 
eace:&Prosperity,

7greeneyes


----------



## MG Canna (Mar 7, 2012)

Jericho said:
			
		

> If you use photoscape you can batch edit all photos to resize. Its freeware and fast to download and instal.



Thanks you for that info Jericho, but I got Photoshop installed and doing a nice job.  I will check it out and see if it's easier than my method tomorrow...


----------



## MG Canna (Mar 7, 2012)

7--

I am not saying i am better then anyone.  I am saying I grow pot the best it can be. And yes that is my opinion and it should't bother people the way it bother duck. I am very anal about growing buds and what I have learned here so far is that people here are way too serious about this and get way too upset over stupid little things, like me not using a microscope.

Duck is so upset, he has permanently posted at the bottom of his page a comment I made and that I stand behind.   He tries so hard to get me to defend myself, it is so pathetic!!!  Talk about ego problem and having your head upside down.....

 If I need to know something, I ask for help.  If I know something works for me , I will share it because if it works for me, it can work for others.  You can disagree but bashing isn't necessary.  It's childish....and even more for a person who is in their 50's or 60's.  I would hate to be that old and washed up too.  But, there is no need to take it out on people with different experiences and truths.  I would like to believe we can all be adults here but duck, you dont make it easy.

I will explain to anyone other than duck why I said that...  Please IM me if you care...

Because after looking through a ton of pics on here today, I can say that comment is for a very small % of growers here.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 7, 2012)

I got no quibbles w/ anyone MGCanna, including you. Just telling you my situation. No harm no foul, in my book. And love those pics you posted today, very healthy, very beautiful ladies ya got there, man.

eace:,

7ge


----------



## MG Canna (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks bro.  I only have problems with the disrespectful very few, maybe one or two people on here.  I feel blindsided by him and very well accepted by others, and I always appreciate healthy, constructive conversation where we can all learn something, even if it isn't about MJ.  

Can I get anyone to agree with me that some of us have a green thumb and others will never have a green thumb? 

I was telling Hick today how much I suck at computers----it took me 6 days to figure out how to upload the photos.  Does that sound like a person who thinks he is better than everyone?  Heck no.

I have more pics to post tomorrow. I want to have time to label the pictures so anyone who looks at them will know what they are, since I push my Seed Co. so hard here!!!!  

I can now start taking pics of my spring 2012 indoor grow and will be updating weekly for the record.


----------



## MG Canna (Mar 7, 2012)

P.S....  I have a used camera  if you want it, for you to take pics of your grow with.  I just want shipping covered.  It's a 6 year old canon powershot that works perfectly.....

I got a new one last year for Xmas.....


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 7, 2012)

Did your friend let you in to take pics of his grow so you can pass his knowledge/abilities off as your own yet?


----------



## Jericho (Mar 7, 2012)

Listen MG I'm going to talk very bluntly. The comments you made about the scope got taken too far yes but also you laughed  at anyone who could not tell when a plant is ready without a scope. That to me is putting down other growers and it bothers me. Like you said after the laughing comment you have better eye sight that anyone here. Fine fair enough but for the average human and to be sure and not mess up a whole crop it is safer to use a scope. Telling new members with little experience asking such a question are obviously new to this and there for they should be doing it the easiest way possible. 

The part of this thread where you stated you have mastered it after looking through others GJs is also a little harsh to say, No after that post you completed by saying its only a small %. 

What is happening is you are saying these things that can be interpreted as insults and only after the fight do you set your original post straight. 

I am not bashing you here just giving you a little bit of friendly advice. Read your post out before you hit reply and see if out of context it would sound offensive to anyone. 

Like you saying this 



			
				MG Canna said:
			
		

> It's childish....and even more for a person who is in their 50's or 60's.  I would hate to be that old and washed up too.  But, there is no need to take it out on people with different experiences and truths.  I would like to believe we can all be adults here but duck, you dont make it easy



You say you think we can be adult when you call a well respected member on this forum old and washed out. Not to mention most the members on this forum are 50+. 

Remember this has been our home for a long time and when someone new comes we do weed out the trolls and nasties. As long as you back up anything thats out of the ordinary to reg growing and just be careful of how you say things (not what you say as that is your right) I'm sure you will fit in fine. 

JMO and how i can see it from here.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 7, 2012)

Ok, now you have done it!!!!

  MG Canna:  "It's childish....and even more for a person who is in their 50's or 60's. I would hate to be that old and washed up too."

Washed up? Hello?  I will pit my old washed up green thumb against yours any day you young punk whipper snapper! Who you calling old and washed up? 

You blew it.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 7, 2012)

Haha, Didn't know you had it in you rose. Well said and proving my post above yours.


----------



## Hick (Mar 7, 2012)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Ok, now you have done it!!!!
> 
> MG Canna:  "It's childish....and even more for a person who is in their 50's or 60's. I would hate to be that old and washed up too."
> 
> ...


..that reminds me rose.. the sweetest thing happened to me the other day. A young lady at Micky dees ask for my ID to prove that I qualified for the senior discount.. I wanted to kiss her!!  :rofl:..


----------



## MG Canna (Mar 7, 2012)

I appreciate that Jericho....I really do.  And wish others could be understanding like yourself.

I did say somethings in the heat of my first run in with anyone here.  I'm not going to make an excuse.  What I said about the grow pics 
II saw was a hasty, stupid comment, so i do apologist for that.  

I cant believe I would say, word for word, that I am better that everyone here.....in fact,  i have stated just the opposite.

I have a bunch of threads I started where I ask for help so I cannot possibly think I am smarter and better then everyone here.  I do think I am as good as anyone here and worth listening to as much as any other person on here.

That's about all I can say for now...

and again, it means a lot to have you tell me these things.  I hate being rude but I was abused as a child and I can get very defensive sometimes, so  I apologize wholeheartedly.   

I have tried to reason with Duck, I have gotten nasty with him, and I have even tried to ignore him, but he follows me around and harasses me.  A person who has nothing better to do with his time other than follow someone around on a forum to bash his every word is washed up to me.  Being 50  doesn't make a person washed up, in my opinion.....I getting there.

You would be pissed off too.

I tried to drop this days ago and it is Duck who will not let it die......

If I say something that irritates you, please talk me about it and I will try to explain what I meant and not how you took it.  Miss communication is the worst and it is the root of most evils on any forum.

Why is that such a hard thing to do for Duck?


----------



## MG Canna (Mar 7, 2012)

Hick said:
			
		

> ..that reminds me rose.. the sweetest thing happened to me the other day. A young lady at Micky dees ask for my ID to prove that I qualified for the senior discount.. I wanted to kiss her!!  :rofl:..



I got asked for an ID to buy a pack of Jokers the other day....I didn't know what to do.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 7, 2012)

MG Canna said:
			
		

> If I say something that irritates you, please talk me about it and I will try to explain what I meant and not how you took it.  Miss communication is the worst and it is the root of most evils on any forum.



I think you should put that in your signature hehe. Members will chill when you start to gain there respect. If someone annoys you its your choice to comment or to just ignore and prove them wrong with some proof or smart comment. 

Are you new to forums?


----------



## pcduck (Mar 7, 2012)

> I am not saying i am better then anyone.I am saying I grow pot the best it can be.



Backtracking again I see. According to your own statements you grow better then anyone here and grow 10% of the best mj in CO. May I ask how you know this? Bet you can't





			
				mg canna said:
			
		

> Duck is so upset, he has permanently posted at the bottom of his page a comment I made and that I stand behind. He tries so hard to get me to defend myself, it is so pathetic!!! Talk about ego problem and having your head upside down.....



I am not upset:rofl:You are not worth getting upset over, you are just someone to laugh at:laugh: That is there to show you your own arrogance and the slam that you did to every grower and grow journal on our forum. 

I have never ask you to defend yourself since the ridiculous statements you have made are unprovable.  From your super powers to your all knowing knowledge. 



			
				mg canna said:
			
		

> You can disagree but bashing isn't necessary. It's childish....and even more for a person who is in their 50's or 60's. I would hate to be that old and washed up too. But, there is no need to take it out on people with different experiences and truths. I would like to believe we can all be adults here but duck, you dont make it easy.



The only person doing any bashing is you mg canna so before you start throwing words around maybe you should look into the mirror to find your problem.   You have been bashing anyone that does not agree with you. And now you are trying to bash me by say I am old and washed up.:rofl: Anytime you want to find out if I am old and washed up just let me know. When people pass along bad information I will challenge it plain and simple, even if they got super duper senses.



> I have a used camera if you want it, for you to take pics of your grow with. I just want shipping covered.



And I see you still have not read the rules


> 12.You will not post advertisements, chain letters, pyramid schemes, or solicitations, all of which are inappropriate and prohibited in Marijuana Passion Forums. This includes any solicitations to buy or sell a product or service of any kind.


----------



## Hick (Mar 7, 2012)

ducks are well known for their tenacity....


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 7, 2012)

Lol...


----------



## MG Canna (Mar 7, 2012)

There lies your problem....


----------



## MG Canna (Mar 7, 2012)

Jericho said:
			
		

> I think you should put that in your signature hehe. Members will chill when you start to gain there respect. If someone annoys you its your choice to comment or to just ignore and prove them wrong with some proof or smart comment.
> 
> Are you new to forums?



You spelled 'their' wrong...

:hubba:


----------



## Hick (Mar 7, 2012)

can we start a new subject ?? I think this whole trichome thing has ran its course..


----------



## MG Canna (Mar 7, 2012)

Hick said:
			
		

> can we start a new subject ?? I think this whole trichome thing has ran its course..



Am I not allowed to joke with people either ?? Is it until they respect me?? Is that when I am allowed to joke???


----------



## Jericho (Mar 7, 2012)

MG Canna said:
			
		

> You spelled 'their' wrong...
> 
> :hubba:



Thank you for pointing that out, I also did not put an ' in my "it's". Just a heads up though. Imagine I had dyslexia and I was rather shy about it and you just embarrassed me on the forum? 

Once again I'm not trying to annoy you but it was not necessary for you to point that out as you understood what I meant by it. Another member may not have been that happy about it. We get people from all countries here, allot dont even post because their english is not good so the send private messages not to be embarrassed with misspellings :hubba: 

I did not take offense as I'm always messing up there and their, plus know it was a joke. 

I am so high right now lol.


----------



## Hick (Mar 7, 2012)

MG Canna said:
			
		

> Am I not allowed to joke with people either ?? Is it until they respect me?? Is that when I am allowed to joke???



sure you can.. you just ain't as funny as me...


----------



## getnasty (Mar 7, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> And I see you still have not read the rules


You may have read it, but you didn't comprehend it. The rule you linked says buying or selling is against the rules. He offered to you for free if you paid for shipping. That's not a sale or a solicitation. It's a gift.



You could try not nitpicking the guy to death and let the admins get rid of him under their own accord. I've seen you on his butt ever since the two of you got into it in another thread. And certain admins continually let you run your course. Get rid of him and let the board get back to peace or ignore him and let him make a butt of himself, imo.


-nasty


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 7, 2012)

I just wanted to say..



HI everyone, This was one heck of a fun reading lol.
Back to cloning


----------



## pcduck (Mar 7, 2012)

*getnasty* that is still solicitation whether it is free or not.  Also  you are still giving your address to an unknown identity. Is that a real smart thing to do?

I can hear it now _Gee officer I did not sell him marijuana, I gave it to him for free _as the cuffs are getting put on and they are arresting you for selling.


----------



## getnasty (Mar 7, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> *getnasty* that is still solicitation whether it is free or not.  Also  you are still giving your address to an unknown identity. Is that a real smart thing to do?
> 
> I can hear it now _Gee officer I did not sell him marijuana, I gave it to him for free _as the cuffs are getting put on and they are arresting you for selling.


 

hxxp://dictionary.reference.com/browse/soliciting

I beg to differ. And I feel you on the security issue. But I'm saying, the rule you cited, he did not infract.


----------



## getnasty (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm resigning from activity in this thread... I've said my piece and stated my feelings about it. As little weight as it may carry. And I feel like this thread, and the other, should be locked and hidden, and MG Canna dealt with appropriately if his behavior doesn't fall in line with MarP's rules. There's no reason new members need to be reading these posts.


----------



## MG Canna (Mar 8, 2012)

bubba902 said:
			
		

> I just wanted to say..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just to let you know, it isn't fun to me at all.  It sad and should not happen on boards where we share so much in common.

But as far as your name......anyone with BUBBA in their name is considered a friend!!  

A friend who breeds gave me a cross he is working on.  (Pre98 Bubba X SFV OGK F4) x pre 98 Bubba) x pre 98 Bubba)

Holy popovers , Batman!!!!


----------



## Hick (Mar 8, 2012)

I held the pre98 from back in 2000 right up to last year, when I finally lost/gave it up to PM... contracted from clones from a dispensary in 2010.  I will never forgive or forget that experience..


----------



## Roddy (Mar 8, 2012)

getnasty said:
			
		

> You may have read it, but you didn't comprehend it. The rule you linked says buying or selling is against the rules. He offered to you for free if you paid for shipping. That's not a sale or a solicitation. It's a gift.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to getnasty again.  Irking duck means he'll hound you relentlessly...sad, isn't it?


----------



## Roddy (Mar 8, 2012)

MG Canna said:
			
		

> Just to let you know, it isn't fun to me at all.  It sad and should not happen on boards where we share so much in common.
> 
> But as far as your name......anyone with BUBBA in their name is considered a friend!!
> 
> ...



No it's not, brother, but you might admit that you really gave them good ammo to unload on you...right?? I hope it cools down, it's no fun having someone badger you like that.

All I can say is be yourself and no worries how others see you! If you're as good as you say, you won't need to shout it, it'll be obvious!


----------



## Roddy (Mar 8, 2012)

Hick said:
			
		

> I held the pre98 from back in 2000 right up to last year, when I finally lost/gave it up to PM... contracted from clones from a dispensary in 2010.  I will never forgive or forget that experience..




:angrywife: :chuck: :rant: :cry: I feel for you, my friend!!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 8, 2012)

I'VE seen pics of Hick's OD bubba cut, they were SWEET :aok:


----------



## Roddy (Mar 8, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> No it's not, brother, but you might admit that you really gave them good ammo to unload on you...right?? I hope it cools down, it's no fun having someone badger you like that.
> 
> All I can say is be yourself and no worries how others see you! If you're as good as you say, you won't need to shout it, it'll be obvious!




Seems I irked the duck by acknowledging this kind of action is sad. Duck, I will comment and put in my 2 cents whenever I feel, you cannot tell me when I can or can't sorry if the truth hurt! I'll add that it does concern me, it also concerns everyone on here. People shouldn't feel hounded here.

And really, if you have to hide your comment in a rep, is it worth saying?? Can't come out here and say it to all?

Oh, and duck, I don't think ANYONE deserves to be hounded, so your statement that you only hound those who deserve it....sad.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 8, 2012)

Fine Roddy..

You are just as arrogant as mg canna and as clueless. You should not be sticking your nose in matters that do not concern you. And anything you say you should just part your cheeks and sit on it as that is where it belongs.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 8, 2012)

poor poor duck.....did you read the rules???


----------



## pcduck (Mar 8, 2012)

Don't worry about it.:cry: :baby:


----------



## Roddy (Mar 8, 2012)

Seems maybe you should be taking your own advice?? 

Grow up comes to mind as well....for someone who is of retirement age, it isn't obvious. And you earlier said being retired meant you can do what you please, I don't think it means you can bully, harass and hound people.

by the by...weren't you ignoring me???


----------



## Jericho (Mar 8, 2012)

Lol. now i think this thread should be closed because people are just starting join in on an already ended convo.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 8, 2012)

Apologies, maybe we can get this back on topic...which is harvesting by trichs!

Using a light is the best and what anyone just starting out should do. If you grow a strain out long enough, you may be able to tell it's "doneness" by look, but checking with a scope is always a sure thing!


----------



## Chark (Mar 9, 2012)

wow:ignore:  ive lurked for a few months now with no posts. I just read from all of your grows and try to learn. I respect all of you for your knowledge of the subjects...BUT..;. there are some EGOS in here. :holysheep: Get over it. anyways keep up with the  great grows and ill keep absorbing the info. thanks guys i owe this board alot


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 9, 2012)

Chark said:
			
		

> wow:ignore: ive lurked for a few months now with no posts. I just read from all of your grows and try to learn. I respect all of you for your knowledge of the subjects...BUT..;. there are some EGOS in here. :holysheep: Get over it. anyways keep up with the great grows and ill keep absorbing the info. thanks guys i owe this board alot


 
:welcome: to the 'Passion, bud. :ciao: Hope All grows well with you and yours. Keeper mean and green, Chark...


----------



## Jericho (Mar 9, 2012)

Canna let it go please. Will you stop bad mouthing a member that allot of us still respect even if you dont. I am really tired of seeing his name dragged through the mud. If you want to do it in private messages then do so. You said he was hounding you around the forum yet you have not stopped making comments about him yet. Just for the record this is not because im in some kind of clique with duck, its because i do not think these things should be continued on the open forums when it has ended 2-3 times already and you keep digging it up. If he was doing the same i would tell him the same thing. 

Just drop it and pick up a bong already.


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 9, 2012)

Seem's like this Aroma is taking forever to Amber up. been 100% milky for a week or two now.. maybe 3-5% amber in spots..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 9, 2012)

Jericho said:
			
		

> Canna let it go please. Will you stop bad mouthing a member that allot of us still respect even if you dont. I am really tired of seeing his name dragged through the mud. If you want to do it in private messages then do so. You said he was hounding you around the forum yet you have not stopped making comments about him yet. Just for the record this is not because im in some kind of clique with duck, its because i do not think these things should be continued on the open forums when it has ended 2-3 times already and you keep digging it up. If he was doing the same i would tell him the same thing.
> 
> Just drop it and pick up a bong already.



Jericho, I have deleted the post you refer to (just wanted others to know you are not imaging posts where there were none ).  I agree that this has gone far enough.  Any post not related to checking trichs will be deleted.

Now everyone, go to your stash, pull out your favorite smoke and your favorite smoking device and take a little break.  

:48::48::48::48:


----------



## Roddy (Mar 9, 2012)

bubba902 said:
			
		

> Seem's like this Aroma is taking forever to Amber up. been 100% milky for a week or two now.. maybe 3-5% amber in spots..



How far along are you?? Some of mine seem to take forever, some seem to change over night.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 9, 2012)

Bubba--some strains just don't seem to amber up like others.  When I have a plant that seems like it is taking too long get amber, I take a test bud.


----------



## bubba902 (Mar 9, 2012)

Its suppose to be a 7-8 week strain, Well on 8 weeks now, After 7 weeks I quit counting and started scoping.. 

I'm only seeing 3-5% amber in about week 9 of flower, I took a sample bud THG! quick dried on 210F for 15 min, then loaded it into the vape. Made my knees wobbly lmao! Deff going to be coming down within the next week!

Good call on the sample bud! Can finally go back to "tpbm thread and disregard my last statement" lol. 

I haven't seen another GJ of CH9s Aroma either , Same with my Afghan haze 33 from CH9.

Looks like I will be doing a FULL GJ on both strains this next run of clones.. 
I happened to catch 2 VERY VERY nice pheno's, The afghan is a really hazey smell but a true knock out smoke.. She got HUGE, the top nug came off the plant @ 144.Xg's wet.. came down to around 35g's dried/cured. 

The aroma is right up to par too, huge colas, super frosty, and I can see how it gets its name! The aroma from it is AMAZING, Tangerine/skunky/haze lol. 

Sorry for the novel... finally stoned thanks to THG!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Cool.  You should always take breeder's estimates with a grain of salt.  I have found that many breeders underestimate flowering times.  If a strain says 7-8 weeks flowering, I am not surprised if it takes 9-10.  

We don't want to harvest any buds before their time, but we also don't want to let them go too long.  I like a more uppity high, so I generally harvest with very few amber.  Sounds like you like the high and it is ready.

There are getting to be so many crosses now.  If you are growing some of the newer crosses or crosses of crosses, I don't think it is unusual to not see other GJs on the same strain.


----------



## getnasty (Mar 10, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Jericho, I have deleted the post you refer to (just wanted others to know you are not imaging posts where there were none ).  I agree that this has gone far enough.  Any post not related to checking trichs will be deleted.
> 
> Now everyone, go to your stash, pull out your favorite smoke and your favorite smoking device and take a little break.
> 
> :48::48::48::48:


Thank you.


----------



## johnnylongjohns (Feb 23, 2013)

Hick said:
			
		

> purdy pitchers pacify our simple minds...
> I think the gthumbs picture viewer has a "batch" resizeing option.


  Why is it you want pictures so bad all the time?   Why in the world does anyone need to prove a thing?  Something is fishy here at MP.........


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Feb 24, 2013)

Jmo. but i like to check trichs on a black background as i feel the white may reflect and give the false appearance of milky trichs. I also use a 100x active eye scope despite having very good eye sight. We are human, and we make mistakes, better to use the instruments to be sure, then to mess up a harvest which is very valuable! Imo. no disrespect to anyone.


----------

